
Show HN: Box2d with React DOM - oneto018
https://www.npmjs.com/package/react-dom-box2d
======
cannedslime
I made something like this for my own amusement some years ago, I just
manipulated the DOM though. Made the script so it could easily be applied to
most websites as a gag, just by running the script and if you wanted you could
set parameters for which elements should be static or dynamic.

~~~
oneto018
I always wanted to do something like this
[https://mrdoob.com/projects/chromeexperiments/google-
gravity...](https://mrdoob.com/projects/chromeexperiments/google-gravity/)

------
khubo
this is dope af!
[https://q8l48rwk49.codesandbox.io](https://q8l48rwk49.codesandbox.io)

